# F2 Spawn in the works! Patriot and Patty are doing it!!!!



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Will keep you posted....


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Patriot made a nice bubble nest


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

No!!!!!
It has been 48 hrs and I am not seeing any tails. Patriot really didn’t concern himself with the eggs. It looked like Patty was putting them in the nest but maybe she was faking me out and eating them! I will give it another day but it looks like this spawn might be a bust!


----------

